# Gritty New York in music



## uk benzo (Mar 11, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to show the gritty side of New York in music. Below is "New York, New York" by the Last Poets:


----------



## uk benzo (Jun 9, 2014)

Interview with DJ Kool Herc and his relationship with the Bronx


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

Well New York from its gritty days i reckon



paging Favelado....


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

It's a different sort of grit from a different era, but Bill Evans sums up a druggy underside of New York for me.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2014)

reminds me of

in which Frank Sinatra plays a heroin addict drummer in NY - some good music in the film too IIRC


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2014)

Top film that and an important one too.


> The film was controversial for its time; the Motion Picture Association of America (MPAA) refused to certify the film because it showed drug addiction.
> 
> The black-and-white film uniquely portrayed heroin as a serious literary topic as it rejected the standard "dope fiend" approach of the time. It was the first of its kind to tackle the marginalized issue of illicit drug use.
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Here's another bygone era of gritty NYC summed up in a track (and a film)


----------

